

Quoc Le’s Lectures on Deep Learning - oversc0re
http://cs.pitt.edu/~gtrivedi/blog/quoc-les-lectures-on-deep-learning/

======
je42
mmh. watching the first and parts of the second video. Isn't he a bit slow
i.e. to detailed ? Does anybody know the background of the audience in the
room ?

~~~
gat23
If you are talking about the part on unit test, yes that was a bit extended. I
guess he was just trying to cover up his silly mistake (nothing wrong, only
human!). Also I think the audience mostly consisted of student researchers who
are probably not used to the idea of writing unit tests.

------
muhammedbash
brilliant! thanks for this.

------
prajit
This is great. Thank you.

------
HBSisBS
Wow Quoc works at Google. Google keeps attracting all of these amazingly
talented people. Also wonder if regular software engineers get to work with
such people at Google.

~~~
jerrickhoang
Quoc no longer works at Google.

~~~
crossroads091
No, he still works there. It is Andrew Ng who quit Google and joined Baidu.

~~~
je42
According to the video he is going to switch soon.

